# ERC paneling thickness



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

What thickness should I mill ERC to use as T&G paneling on a ceiling? I think we are going to replace the nasty, ill fitted, cheap builder grade ply in our entryway ceiling to go with the slate tile that will be going down and a new, non builder grade, door.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

jeff,

is the OC 16"? 24"? Full nail base? When I cut ERC siding for myself i just drop my mill 3/4" each cut and I end up with 5/8" thick stuff. I have found it well suited for nail base; i installed OSB around the existing structure that was here (it had simply felt, then lap siding over that!), and the add-on was SIPs so i had nail base there too. 

i have also installed the 5/8" for interior closet walls that were 16" OC where I did not install OSB and they looked great but of course it is T & G. I used OSB for the ceilings as well so i can't tell you if 5/8" ERC would sag because i nailed the heck out of them to the full nail base. there isn't a single sheet of sheetrock in our house. 

IMO 5/8" T&G ERC on 16" OC ceiling joists wouldl not sag but i believe 24" OC would eventually sag. JMO though don't know from experience. Have some timber books that give span tables but i bet you could google and find some. ERC won't be on them but substitute western red cedar and it would be close to the same i think.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

I have 24" and 16" OC and it also has joists going 2 different directions. Looks like it will need some OSB to give me something to nail to in the right places. I am glad it nailed well to the nailbase at 5/8". More boards to the log :icon_smile:. It is cement board up there now that I am home and looking at it.


----------

